# Non-OEM inks - Inkjet Fly



## Alandb (Apr 14, 2012)

I have an Epson 1400 and am considering buying replacement cartridges from Inkjet Fly. Does anybody have experience with 3rd party ink suppliers? I am not looking to put in a CIS.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 14, 2012)

I've used various third party cartridges in the past.  Some were good (Jettec I still use) and some seemed to create a lot of blocked nozzles.  That said, that's in an office type machine - not something that's color critical.  If you're printing photos, you may find that you have to adjust colors to suit, or profile the printer with the third party inks.


----------



## duncand (May 9, 2012)

i find they are ok for general printing. Colours fade quickly and go a weird green colour from my canon photo printer, were originals don't.


----------

